

When do you know? - musiic703

Hello entrepreneurs and hackers! I am working on a side project and I wanted to ask you guys when do you know when your done? Do you feel a satisfaction feeling inside when you get closer or do you just feel nothing and call it when you want? I would like to read everyones opinion and thought on this.
======
tagabek
With iOS apps, I'm never done. You can make a virtually unlimited number of
updates to apps.

I love it that way, because I quickly respond and reiterate based on user
feedback and a freelancing/consulting job generally allows for reoccurring
business with the same client.

------
jlengrand
Usually, way before you think you actually are :). Just put it out as soon as
possible. Acquiring users will keep you motivated to work on the project :).

------
sebastianconcpt
Well, pragmatism would tell you: when facts and results (or the lack of them)
convinces you of it.

